# Automatische Lüftersteuerung per Software?



## TheSlayedGuardian (12. Juni 2010)

*Automatische Lüftersteuerung per Software?*

Hallo! Ich suche ein Programm das die Geschwindigkeit meines CPU Lüfters automatisch (abhängig von der aktuellen CPU-Temperatur) regeln kann.

Also wenn es über 60 Grad wird, soll er mit 2000U/Min drehen und darunter nur mit 1200U/Min.

Gibt es ein Programm das so etwas kann ? Wenn ja: welches? 
Ich würde mich auch über einen Link zu einer Anleitung freuen, was man in dem Programm dann genau einstellen muss.

Hab mir das Programm Speedfan runtergeladen, aber die Entwickler scheinen wohl kein Freund einer leichtverständlichen Oberfläche zu sein.
Nur ein Haufen von Zahlen aber nirgendwo ein einziger Button um irgendetwas einzustellen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Automatische Lüftersteuerung per Software?*

forensuche hilft
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/16876-howto-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Automatische Lüftersteuerung per Software?*

Ich les es mir mal durch, hab schon bei Computerbase ne Anleitung gefunden, aber bei der hab ich nur sowas wie Chinesisch aus dem Mixer verstanden 

EDIT: Ist glaub fast, das ist die gleiche Anleitung... aber im PCGH Layout ist sie deutlich angenehmer zu lesen^^

Was ich grad nicht begreife ist warum beim "Temperaturen"-Tab bei mir überall steht:
Speed01
Speed02
Speed03
Speed04

Wieso steht da nicht der von mir im "Lüfter"-Tab in "Scythe 1900er" umbenannte CPU Lüfter??? Bei dem vom Tutorial steht ja auch "Case" und "E4300" neben Speed03!


----------

